

New book is tawdry account of how Facebook was founded - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/25/technology/founding_of_facebook.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009062512

======
sneakums
I can't find a good source right now, but I'm pretty sure koala meat is
poisonous.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Well, if this book is meant primarily to be "fun" ( -the publisher), then I
doubt that issues like "good sources" is in their priorities.

~~~
sneakums
And indeed, it _is_ fun to imagine those jackholes dying of koala meat
poisoning.

